# Software-Tests



## Cerberus (17 November 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Schulung / Seminar zum Thema "Testen von Software".
Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (17 November 2008)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> 
> Ich bin auf der Suche nach einer Schulung / Seminar zum Thema "Testen von Software".
> Kann mir da jemand was empfehlen?
> ...



Hallo,

vielleicht schaust Du mal *hier*.


----------

